# VFJ Clutch Springs FTW!!!



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I was planning on getting the VFJ Stage 3 mod, but my money had to go towards hunting lease dues. So instead, I got with VFJ and ordered his Stage 1 & 2 springs for $57 shipped. I told him my style of riding (mostly mud but a little trail here and there), and he said this was the setup for me. I had EPI maroon primary and almond secondary. There is a very noticeable difference in the power! Even though the VFJ springs look smaller, they perform a lot bigger! Less stall, too. Not bashing EPI by any means, but VFJ springs rock!:rockn:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes they Do. Wait till you do his Stg 3 Clutch Job


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Would just his springs help with belt slippage much compared to my epi almond primary and red sec I slipped my belt a few times this weekend at the hillarosa it was in pretty thick stuff and once I was dragging out a popo lol


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont think just his springs will help much as far as belt slippage but will help life of the clutch as vfj springs wont bind up and put added stress on the clutching system like epi will and theres less stall in vfj's which helps the life out a lil also... im not bashing epi as i've ran them for a yr with no probs and my gf's brute still has epi in it until i get the $ to get the stage 3 mod but vjf's imo are better just my .02 cents


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea I guess I need to just break down and send mine to vfj


----------



## JPBrute750 (Apr 27, 2010)

I completely agree 100% I ran a almond primary and red secondary for a little while with my 29.5 outlaws and just didn't seem to be very good on the trail but ok in the mud, I recently changed to the VFJ #1 primary and #2 secondary and all I can say is WOW what a difference.......less stall, lower rpm when riding on trails and to me better Proformance.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Do y'all know about how much it would cost me to do the stage 3


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Derek rhodes said:


> Do y'all know about how much it would cost me to do the stage 3


Stage 3 mod costs $345. That includes the springs. That's the great thing about it, since I already have the springs, it'll be a little less when I decide to have it done.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweet do u think I could ship it through the post office


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I do it all the time. Shipped some fog lights & brackets off my F150 to Texas for $16


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Yea that's how I shipped mine and how he shipped it back to me. Like previously said it is $345 for stage 3, 2 springs, and return shipping. You have to pay to ship it to him also obviously.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

That'll work I'll have to get the puller back from my buddy and I'll get mine shipped I just got it cleared with the ol ball n chain


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait to do the stage 3 with all the good things I have heard about it


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what clutch weights does vfj like you to use for this setup, I have a different setup of weights on it now and the stock ones in the shed , if need to i can put stock back in


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

blue beast said:


> what clutch weights does vfj like you to use for this setup, I have a different setup of weights on it now and the stock ones in the shed , if need to i can put stock back in


I don't think epi weights will work. Stock weights will work and he sells his own kind too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok cool, im ordering the #1/#2 spring setup, at the end of this week or the first of next week...also gonna order the XTX belt for mine and my wifes while im spending money


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ordered them, should be here Friday.gotta work all weekend so will put them in next week ..gotta put my stock weights on while im in there, was VFJ suggestion, along with a terex belt..im ready, will have the epi weights and springs for sale after i get them out and are for sure what size the weighs are


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I pulled my clutches today gona ship them to vfj tomorrow I can't wait to see what it does with my dirty1's


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Little late on the update ...but....I FREAKIN LOVE THESE SPRINGS!!! WOOO-HOOOOO.
Very little stall. Seems to me it has more torque in high and low ...I think I could get more top end out of it now by just the way it pulls all the way through. Usually I could feel it starting to get to top end(or really where it coil binds at), but now its just effortlessly haulin' butt..does that make any since...I have rode once all day on a ride and around the house tryin to break the belt in before that ride.

the wife was mad for a bit, I gassed it hard in the front yard and put 2 ruts in it..he he


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> Little late on the update ...but....I FREAKIN LOVE THESE SPRINGS!!! WOOO-HOOOOO.
> Very little stall. Seems to me it has more torque in high and low ...I think I could get more top end out of it now by just the way it pulls all the way through. Usually I could feel it starting to get to top end(or really where it coil binds at), but now its just effortlessly haulin' butt..does that make any since...I have rode once all day on a ride and around the house tryin to break the belt in before that ride.
> 
> the wife was mad for a bit, I gassed it hard in the front yard and put 2 ruts in it..he he


 
Good to hear. I think I'll be talking to John about a set of springs and weights pretty soon. Hay and my wife made me replant our back yard after a little...mistake...on the Brute...lol


----------

